# Animal Cam's



## Michael. (Aug 2, 2013)

*Not sure where to post this one which has just arrived.*

Looks like it has many interesting places to observe animals from the comfort of your own home?


Eight puppies > 5 black and 3 golden - two females, one black - one golden and the rest are all black boys.


Now you have a live Puppy Cam!


http://explore.org/#!/live-cams/player/ecad-mama-gucci-and-the-gucclettes-cam


.


----------

